# Greyhound v butter comb



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in the middle of a grooming nightmare with my year old girl. I've been reading up here, but am wondering what is the difference between a greyhound (which I have) and a butter comb? Una is black and white, with the black being more silky, and the white definitely more cottony. She's got a long coat, but I plan on a puppy cut once the weather warms up, so I'm hoping that will help. In the mean time, any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is your puppy??? the real "nightmare" shouldn't start until the pup is blowing coat around 9-12 months old...


----------



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

She'll be one in two weeks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I talked to the rep at a dog show the other day and the butter comb has a more rounder bottom edge and the top of the combs aren't as sharp. She said the difference is that the butter comb doesn't tear the hair as much as their competitors. I went home and looked at my comb and it has a rounded bottom edge at the bottom and the tips of the comb aren't sharp. Mine was a gift and doesn't has a label what brand it is. I Asked four breeders at my show if they use the CC butter comb and they didn't even know what I was talking about. One used the brand you mentioned. No matter what if you have a dog that you aren't showing you really don't have to worry about every single hair that might taken out. As long as i'm not hurting them I'm not concerned about braking hairs. The real trick is to comb often enough that you don't even have to deal with mats. Havanese go threw a coat change where the puppy coat and adult coat don't mix well causing tangles. I also think the puppy coat sheds. I like the slicker comb the best because it pulls out the tangle and shedding hair. 
Here is a picture of how much hair I was getting out of Zoey during her coat change. I was getting this much out about once a week.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh, lol, then yes, you could very well be entering "blowing coat" .. where they are growing thier adult coat and the puppy coat gets tangled with the incoming new hair...

The matts can form right before your eyes it seems!! At the worst of it, I was spending 3 hrs a day combing her ... finally I decided to have her shaved down because she was starting to become afraid and wouldn't come to me!  Shaving her down gave us both the break we NEEDED, saved our relationship and then we started from square 1 combing her out every day as her coat grew out.  Some don't blow coat quite as bad... but some do. BUT hair will always grow back.


----------



## Finnlie (Mar 29, 2012)

My girls are only 6 months old but i brush and comb twice a day, Mollie's coat is
silky but Maizie is quite fluffy and coarse feeling. being in the UK it would cost me £45
for a cc butter comb i have the cc pin brush which only cost me £20, so i bought the
greyhound comb and face comb and i am happy that they don't hurt my girls when
i am combing them and both cost less than the cc butter comb! mine are stamped, 
original greyhound made in Belgium.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Who sells the greyhound combs? 

I had two combs I liked and they are packed up somewhere (we're in the midst of a move). One may have been andis. The other was rainbow colored (can't remember the brand either). Both were from amazon. 

Wednesday I got tired of using pin brushes (which she isn't a fan of so I don't get much done in one sitting) so I broke down and ordered a buttercomb on amazon...it so I thought. I actually purchased the wooden handle! So then I had to order the comb to go with it. Since its through Cherrybrook it's not amazon prime so it could take a week to get here since its a holiday weekend. So I also bought another andis comb to tide me over.


----------



## Finnlie (Mar 29, 2012)

H.U.B International,
They sell a great deal cc products also, this is where i bought my cc pin brush. i am
not sure if they are in the US but if you have ordered the cc butter comb i believe they
are the best combs just wish i had the money at the time i wanted one but i will one
day order a cc butter comb.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the CC comb, because the times are linger and it feels good in your hand while combing. It is expensive but worth it.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I like the CC comb, because the times are linger and it feels good in your hand while combing. It is expensive but worth it.


I'm not even sure I bought the correct comb. I'm glad I finally got one though...Bama is 9 months old today and I'd rather buy the tools now than have to pay the groomers to shave her down.

The right tools can make all the difference...I learned that from jewelry making...two years ago I would have laughed at the thought of spending $40 on a pair of pliers. Now it seems silly to use $5 ones because of the marks they can leave on metal. Of course back then I was just making stuff for myself


----------

